# So out of all of you, how many are actually firearm owners?



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

There's got to be a few outside a couple gun enthusiast furries who are also in the U.S. Armed forces.

Post* links *to your booms sticks as well. I'd like to see your flavors.

Note: this isn't a debate thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a debate thread? Aww, I had my rage all ready to go. :c
We just own BB guns for rat and tin can control.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Not a debate thread? Aww, I had my rage all ready to go. :c
> We just own BB guns for rat and tin can control.


 
NO, DEBATE. cuz then, GLOCKNADE's AND AK47 fanbois VS STONER and 1911 fanboys.


and then the anti-gun crowd.

NO.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

Thought about it, but I've got limited funds and better things to spend it on.  Maybe I'll get an old beat-up (but mechanically sound!) Mosin-Nagant sometime.


----------



## Bando (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope, no guns here.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bando said:


> Nope, no guns here.


 
_le sigh._


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to own Airsoft guns, but some redneck friend of my moms from Arizaon stole them with my old desktop and moved to Colorado


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Thought about it, but I've got limited funds and better things to spend it on.  Maybe I'll get an old beat-up (but mechanically sound!) Mosin-Nagant sometime.


 
I've seen a lot of folks go for em. I would put a little research and try getting one of Finnish Manufacture.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I used to own Airsoft guns, but some redneck friend of my moms from Arizaon stole them with my old desktop and moved to Colorado


 
Are Airsoft considered "Firearms" now days?


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Are Airsoft considered "Firearms" now days?


 
Its the closest Ive ever gotten to owning one
I shot a handgun a few times but thats it :c


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't own any firearms either. Not necessary, here, not to mention illegal, mostly.
So what was that "Le sigh" about?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I don't own any firearms either. Not necessary, here, not to mentiin illegal, mostly.
> So what was that "Le sigh" about?


 
"Show us your guns thread"

Early post "I don't have any".

:V why bother posting?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 15, 2011)

Some plinking guns.

A Marlin .22lr rifle, an H&R .22 revolver, and a Charter Arms Bulldog .38 special.

Plan on getting a Ruger Mini-30 or Mini-14 once I turn 18, though.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

My mom's not a fan of guns so we can't have any. The closest thing we have to guns in my house are toy ones.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Some plinking guns.
> 
> A Marlin .22lr rifle, an H&R .22 revolver, and a Charter Arms Bulldog .38 special.
> 
> Plan on getting a Ruger Mini-30 or Mini-14 once I turn 18, though.


 
Is that a Harrington and Richardson .22, id like a pic.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I've seen a lot of folks go for em. I would put a little research and try getting one of Finnish Manufacture.


 
I like reading about guns and had read that the Finnish variants tended to be a bit higher quality, particularly the M28.  They also seem to tend to cost more as well, though.



MaverickCowboy said:


> "Show us your guns thread"
> 
> Early post "I don't have any".
> 
> :V why bother posting?


 
Phrasing the thread title as a question may not have been the best idea then.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I like reading about guns and had read that the Finnish variants tended to be a bit higher quality, particularly the M28.  They also seem to tend to cost more as well, though.


 
You get what you pay for. Buy a Ford Pinto or a Toyota ya know?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't particularly care for guns but I've gone to a shooting range and shot at porcelain pigeons and plastic discs. It was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2011)

Willow said:


> The closest thing we have to guns in my house are toy ones.


 We don't have guns in the UK, so toy guns are kind of taboo.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You get what you pay for. Buy a Ford Pinto or a Toyota ya know?


 
Yeah, but as noted, I'm budget-constrained.  Why restrict my choice to Mosins at all if I'm throwing cost considerations out the window?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Yeah, but as noted, I'm budget-constrained.  Why restrict my choice to Mosins at all if I'm throwing cost considerations out the window?


 
because _maintenance costs _should also be considered.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> "Show us your guns thread"
> 
> Early post "I don't have any".
> 
> :V why bother posting?


 From what I read in the thread title, you are askinghow many furs actually own guns, and you can post links to your gubs as well.
Your Op doesn't say anything about this being a "Show me your guns"-thread. (ugh, that sounds wrong... Furries corruted my mind -.-)


----------



## Bando (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> From what I read in the thread title, you are askinghow many furs actually own guns, and you can post links to your gubs as well.
> Your Op doesn't say anything about this being a "Show me your guns"-thread. (ugh, that sounds wrong... Furries corruted my mind -.-)


 


MaverickCowboy said:


> Post* links *to your booms sticks as well. I'd like to see your flavors.


 
Links to guns are ok i guess


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> From what I read in the thread title, you are askinghow many furs actually own guns, and you can post links to your* gubs* as well.
> Your Op doesn't say anything about this being a "Show me your guns"-thread. (ugh, that sounds wrong... Furries corruted my mind -.-)


 

SHOW ME YOUR GUBS.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

There's this baby:











We also own a lever-action .410 and an over-under barrel shotgun, both of which I have yet to get pictures of.

I _*looooove*_ shotguns.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There's this baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They still allow you to hunt over there?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> SHOW ME YOUR GUBS.


 
http://www.clarissaschubbychins.com/breeders/20.jpg

apparently named Gub Gub


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> From what I read in the thread title, you are asking how many furs actually own guns, and you can post links to your guns as well.
> Your Op doesn't say anything about this being a "Show me your guns"-thread. (ugh, that sounds wrong... Furries corrupted my mind -.-)


 
Fix'd, m'dear.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> They still allow you to hunt over there?


 
I don't hunt, necessarily.

I just... shoot things. <_>

PS: I thought we weren't gonna discuss anything? :V


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't hunt, necessarily.
> 
> I just... shoot things. <_>



I mean, do they still allow the population to be able to hunt?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I mean, do they still allow the population to be able to hunt?


 
Yeah, there's hunting going on. Foxhunting, bird hunting, rodent hunting and in some cases, deer. I've done a bit of hunting myself some time ago.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

GUBS


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> SHOW ME YOUR GUBS.


 
Is that all you have to answer? A capslock post in reply to a typo, thereby ignoring to answer any questions I asked or statements I made?

Well, at least I know what I'm dealing with.

As for the typo: I'm typing this from a phone... Shit happens.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 15, 2011)

My father gave me a .243 semi auto and my mother who has since passed on to the rainbow bridge left me a mossburg 12 gauge that my grandfather painted nice morning glories in oil paints. Also have a .38 that my grandmother wants me to have because she herself is not a gun person. I used to have a 410 though have no clue what happened to it...oops...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Is that all you have to answer? A capslock post in reply to a typo, thereby ignoring to answer any questions I asked or statements I made?
> 
> Well, at least I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> As for the typo: I'm typing this from a phone... Shit happens.


 
It's making you double post, too.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> We don't have guns in the UK, so toy guns are kind of taboo.


 Really? Eh, the only reason we have them is because of my brother. My mom doesn't buy them though, but his dad does and then he brings them back to my mom's house. Other than that we wouldn't have any gun paraphernalia, unless you count video games. :/


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> It's making you double post, too.


 
I know :/

At least I can delete the doubles.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I know :/
> 
> At least I can delete the doubles.


 
So I see. The hell kinda phone are you using?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> So I see. The hell kinda phone are you using?


 
gub phone


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> gub phone


 GUBS.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Is that all you have to answer? A capslock post in reply to a typo, thereby ignoring to answer any questions I asked or statements I made?
> 
> Well, at least I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> As for the typo: I'm typing this from a phone... Shit happens.


 
For gods sake, HUMOR. Try it some time and don't be butt-hurt. "GUBS" was a funny ass typo. As for answering your question, another user already posted what i was going to say. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rearm-owners?p=2312798&viewfull=1#post2312798

"dealing" what are you dealing with then?

And how in the world am i supposed to know your typing on a phone?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> So I see. The hell kinda phone are you using?


 
iPhone 3G, but this doublepost issue is pretty new.
Had this phone for nearly 2 years, problem started ~2 months ago...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> gub phone


 
IM LOLLING, so hard.


This thread went to hell on page 1.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> IM LOLLING, so hard.
> 
> 
> This thread went to hell on page 1.


 
Maybe if you show us your gubs, we'll get back on track. :3c


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Maybe if you show us your gubs, we'll get back on track. :3c


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> For gods sake, HUMOR. Try it some time and don't be butt-hurt. "GUBS" was a funny ass typo. As for answering your question, another user already posted what i was going to say. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rearm-owners?p=2312798&viewfull=1#post2312798
> 
> "dealing" what are you dealing with then?
> 
> And how in the world am i supposed to know your typing on a phone?


 
I enjoy witty jokes and some well plased sarcasm here and there. "GUBS HURR DURR" ain't exactly my thing. I can see Gins wouldn't be nearly as interesting, but, meh...

I never said posting guns wasn't allowed.
You said "This is a post your guns-thread", and I explained why I thought you weren't very clear on that.
It ain't got anything to do with being allowed to link to gun shots (Hurr durr)

You can say a lot of a poster's intentions by first impressions, and I always like to have a general idea of what kind of person I'm dealing with. Be it some total fag*, some hillbilly john, or macho-man, It makes it easier to reply.

And you couldn't know. But it's pretty obvious to see it's just a typo.

*I'm gay, fag =\= homosexual, but I don't need to explain all of that, FAF knows.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I enjoy witty jokes and some well plased sarcasm here and there. "GUBS HURR DURR" ain't exactly my thing. I can see Gins wouldn't be nearly as interesting, but, meh...
> 
> I never said posting guns wasn't allowed.* I never even said THAT either!*
> You said "This is a post your guns-thread", and I explained why I thought you weren't very clear on that.
> ...


 


Must be the whole Dutch/German humor thing.

Either way. you completely overreacted and you totally missed the intention. Good day.


----------



## Æ’ishy (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to own a Remington 870, Ruger 10-22 and P99 - all practical guns, until I realized that I didn't really put them to any practical use.
So I sold them.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Must be the whole Dutch/German humor thing.
> 
> Either way. you completely overreacted and you totally missed the intention. Good day.


 
Now you're just being rude, seriously -.-
I'm just calmly explaining my point of view, here. I don't see how that's overreacting.
Good night.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 15, 2011)

Sadly not of age but I love to get my hands on these babies(before the zombie uprising :v).
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Vryfo7CUWYY/Sc1m_jPy5fI/AAAAAAAABO0/kwS3GFm0jJM/s400/DesertEagleAfter1.jpg
http://10mmman.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/heckler_koch_mp5.jpg
http://www.thecountryshed.com/MTF4900.jpg
http://www.b0rt.com/data/images/2009/05/fn-scar-light.jpg
http://www.kitsune.addr.com/Firearms/Sniper/Dragunov_Sniper_Rifle.gif
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_40XDEXz_2...zgEV3YM/s1600/garand_springfield_14623xx_.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to add an anonymous poll?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


>


 
Jesus your arms are covered in carpet.

Even though it's at my folk's place, a couple of hundred miles away, the following is still my gun:
http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Colt_Python

It's the 3" barrell.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to add an anonymous poll?


 
I don't know how to add them.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I don't know how to add them.


 
"Go advanced" when you edit your OP, I think? Nevermind. I've no idea.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Jesus your arms are covered in carpet.
> 
> Even though it's at my folk's place, a couple of hundred miles away, the following is still my gun:
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Colt_Python
> ...


 
Thats _SILKY CARPET_ to you. Don't say it like a bad thing.

I like Colt's very much.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a subcompact Glock 23 and my partner has a few (service issue G22 for work, along with a few personal pieces). I only use mine recreationally, though, and I honestly don't know much about firearms in general, though I find them interesting enough. I definitely wouldn't consider myself a "gun enthusiast"--actually, I usually get in fights with people who do. XD


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 15, 2011)

Do gifts count?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 15, 2011)

Meh, personally I own a Daisy air rifle, a Red Ryder BB Gun and quite a few airsoft guns. But those aren't real firearms so I'm sure you're not interested. 

I'm not of age, so I can't buy guns yet, but my dad has a .22lr bolt-action Marlin that he lets me shoot all the time, when he bought it came with a very nice sling and scope. He also has a 12 gauge Shotgun for home defense, a 9mm Beretta Px4 storm for concealed carry and a hunting rifle he recently bought from this one guy.


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2011)

No guns here, but my friend got a "30 Odd 6" for Christmas. I dunno if that's the real name for that gun or the slang term, but that's what it's called apparently. One of these days he's gonna let me shoot it.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Conker said:


> No guns here, but my friend got a "30 Odd 6" for Christmas. I dunno if that's the real name for that gun or the slang term, but that's what it's called apparently. One of these days he's gonna let me shoot it.


 
30.06. is said as "Thirty-ought-six". thats just the caliber of the gun.


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> 30.06. is said as "Thirty-ought-six". thats just the caliber of the gun.


 Ah. Well, mystery solved. Always sounds like he says "odd" though, which I found strange because both of those numbers are even!


----------



## Nylak (Jan 15, 2011)

Conker said:


> No guns here, but my friend got a "30 Odd 6" for Christmas. I dunno if that's the real name for that gun or the slang term, but that's what it's called apparently. One of these days he's gonna let me shoot it.


That actually refers to the caliber of the gun in relation to its ammunition, rather than a specific rifle model or make or such and such; assuming you mean 30-06 (pronounced like "thirty ought six"). The 30 refers to the diameter of the bullet, and the -06 refers to the power of the cartridge.

Edit: What Maverick said. XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a Texan and I've have never even touched a gun. How sad am I?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 16, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm a Texan and I've have never even touched a gun. How sad am I?



You're in Austin which is like, bizarro Texas. Also:

1. Locate gun show.
2. Touch gun.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm down to two, at the moment. M1 Carbine with a 1942 ordnance stamp (mismatched period parts, though) and a Ruger SP-101. Had to sell the FN-FAL and Para-Ordnance. Had many, many more through my hands at my former jobs (LEO handgun, shotgun, subgun, patrol rifle, and SWAT instructor and departmental armorer for 3 different agencies).


----------



## Aethze (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't own any functioning guns, but I do have an 1890 colt revolver and I plan on fixing it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, there is a gun show not too far from where I live, but I'm just too damned liberal to really give a crap about 'em. :V 

Also I wasn't born in Austin. For most of my life, I've lived elsewhere in Texas where I _could've_ had the opportunity to touch one, but never really did. Lol


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 16, 2011)

I may be liberal as crap, and my mom absolutely hates them, but I love 'em, and since the powers that be say I can't have a gun until I'm 18 (and even then I'm still too poor), I'm sufficing with a devastatingly overpowered CO2 powered airsoft pistol. I've also got a pretty good Crosman 10-pump with a 3-9x scope for pest control. I'm still harboring a grudge against the squirrels that ate a 12" diameter hole in my very expensive car cover. Haven't shot one yet...

Some day I'll have my dream guns, M1911 and a Mosin Nagant.
(Or if Santa is feeling generous, a PTRS-41)


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

I _was_ in the armed forces, but I still have a few rifles for my personal enjoyment.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I _was_ in the armed forces, but I still have a few rifles for my personal enjoyment.


 
You.

Pics.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmm... presently I have a Savage 1907 (made late in 1909), a First Series Colt Woodsman Sport (made late in 1940), a Winchester Model 61 ( made in 1938 ), and an EA-15 (made I don't know when).  I used to have a 1954-made Smith & Wesson Highway Patrolman, but I traded that for the Woodsman, so I could have a .22 pistol to go with my Model 61... and the fact .22 Long Rifle is cheaper to shoot than .357 Mag.  And, over the years, I've owned quite a few guns, either sold to aid me through times of finacial need, or traded for other guns (that were also eventually sold due to financial need).  Which is why my collection is presently down to the four I've listed.

Sorry, no pics... just Google them, if you want a peek.




Nylak said:


> That actually refers to the caliber of the gun in relation to its ammunition, rather than a specific rifle model or make or such and such; assuming you mean 30-06 (pronounced like "thirty ought six"). The 30 refers to the diameter of the bullet, *and the -06 refers to the power of the cartridge*.
> 
> Edit: What Maverick said. XD


 
Afraid not:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.30-06_Springfield



> The .30-06 Springfield cartridge (pronounced â€œthirty-aught-sixâ€, "thirty-oh-six") or 7.62 x 63 mm in metric notation, *was introduced to the United States Army in 1906 and standardized*, used until the 1960s and early 1970s. It replaced the .30-03, 6 mm Lee Navy, and .30 US Army (also called .30-40 Krag). The .30-06 remained the US Army's primary rifle cartridge for nearly 50 years before it was finally replaced by the 7.62 x 51 mm NATO (commercial .308 Winchester) and 5.56x45mm NATO (commercial .223 Remington), both of which remain in current U.S. and NATO service. It remains a very popular sporting round, with ammunition produced by all major manufacturers.






Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm a Texan and I've have never even touched a gun. *How sad am I?*


 
You tell us.




Adelio Altomar said:


> Well, there is a gun show not too far from where I live, *but I'm just too damned liberal to really give a crap about 'em.* :V
> 
> Also I wasn't born in Austin. For most of my life, I've lived elsewhere in Texas where I _could've_ had the opportunity to touch one, but never really did. Lol


 
Oh, so you aren't sad at all, then.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2011)

I've considered buying firearms, but I realize the only firearm I would ever buy are sniper rifles and likely only one or two.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I've considered buying firearms, but I realize the only firearm I would ever buy are sniper rifles and likely only one or two.


 
That can range anything from a hunting rifle, an AR10. to a Barret M85/105


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 16, 2011)

Well OP already knows what I'm slinging but some of y'all don't.

Vector Arms AKFS 7.62x39mm carbine (also of note, how my bedroom looked three years ago, 2008 is a real blur to me to this day)
http://d.facdn.net/art/kazukiferret/1251847237.kazukiferret_058.jpg
(derp)

Smith and Wesson model 29-5 .44 Magnum revolver (2009 was much clearer, also note, this is bad trigger discipline)
http://d.facdn.net/art/kazukiferret/1251845061.kazukiferret_l_1893e7d69f584f7fbc8a81d78eaf091b.jpg

And I've also got a Marlin Papoose .22lr plinker and I'm currently about halfway to having enough to replace my M92FS that got jacked.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> That can range anything from a hunting rifle, an AR10. to a Barret M85/105


 
I would be pretty content with a rifle from Accuracy International's AW collection or Steyr. I can't justify the purchase beyond personal enjoyment.


----------



## DireWolf505 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5095145/

Yup. Gun-owner.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd love to own guns, but I'm too poor. Maybe once I get a job and move out on my own. For now, I've got plenty of airsoft guns to entertain me. 

Whenever I have enough spare money I'll probably get a 10/22 first, then a Remington 7615 would be tempting.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> Well OP already knows what I'm slinging but some of y'all don't.
> 
> Vector Arms AKFS 7.62x39mm carbine (also of note, how my bedroom looked three years ago, 2008 is a real blur to me to this day)
> http://d.facdn.net/art/kazukiferret/1251847237.kazukiferret_058.jpg
> ...



Is it me, or does the top for end assembly look like its faux wood due to the lights shine off it?

Also i didn't know you had Either pistols.

As far as the marlin, is it lever,bolt or their semi-auto?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these: http://www.historical-firearms.co.uk/acatalog/DX1090.jpg

In fact, when I get my firearms certificate (instead of shotgun-only cert.) I'll see about ordering one. :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 16, 2011)

So, what do you guys want in the poll?


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't personally own any right now, because I have a hyperactive 11-year-old in the house who thinks that weapons are toys. As soon as I can afford to get him (and myself) enrolled in a firearms-safety course I'm probably going to look into a decent 12 gauge (no name brands in mind, because I don't know that much about guns) for home protection; i.e. something I don't have to carefully aim in a panicked situation. 

That, and I hope to inherit my dad's WW2 M-1 carbine some day... I've shot it a couple times when I was a kid, and I'm pretty sure it gave me my first boner.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 16, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Is it me, or does the top for end assembly look like its faux wood due to the lights shine off it?
> 
> Also i didn't know you had Either pistols.
> 
> As far as the marlin, is it lever,bolt or their semi-auto?



Yeah the wood is kind weird on my AK lol, it's real wood though just nothing fancy.

Yeah, I had them for a while. The Smith is nice but has a trigger pull that is so light the damn thing practically fires itself and the Beretta was probably the better of the two handguns over all.

Marlin is a semi-auto, accurate enough little bugger.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> Yeah the wood is kind weird on my AK lol, it's real wood though just nothing fancy.
> 
> Yeah, I had them for a while. The Smith is nice but has a trigger pull that is so light the damn thing practically fires itself and the Beretta was probably the better of the two handguns over all.
> 
> Marlin is a semi-auto, accurate enough little bugger.


 

I noticed that about ALL smith's, the very light trigger, snap at the ready when cocked.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> So, what do you guys want in the poll?


 

1. Auto-Loader
2.Bolt action
3.Lever action
4.Muzzle loader
5.All of the above.
6.I don't have one yet.
7.I hate them.
8.Cookies.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I've always wanted one of these: http://www.historical-firearms.co.uk/acatalog/DX1090.jpg
> 
> In fact, when I get my firearms certificate (instead of shotgun-only cert.) I'll see about ordering one. :3


 
theirs a No. 4 sitting in the gunshop across the street from me for bout $400.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> 1. Auto-Loader
> 2.Bolt action
> 3.Lever action
> 4.Muzzle loader
> ...


8. I prefer overkill; Bombs!

Of course we know anyone who admits to that is a_ terrorist_! Poor bombs...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't need a gun, I'm content with the size of my penis.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have a GAU-8 Avenger.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't need a gun, I'm content with the size of my penis.


 
Thats possibly the most over beaten stereotype on the planet.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wreth said:


> Oh yeah, I have a GAU-8 Avenger.


 
FGT.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

I own a 12 gauge shotgun and a 30.06 rifle. I haven't used/seen them years, though. They're stuck at my dad's and I never go there anymore.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I own a 12 gauge shotgun and a 30.06 rifle. I haven't used/seen them years, though. They're stuck at my dad's and I never go there anymore.


 
Technically. your dads guns?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

2. I like bolt actions. Simple, precise, efficient. No need to fight a war and spray bullets everywhere, but I still could if I wanted to.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2011)

KatmanDu said:


> I'm down to two, at the moment. M1 Carbine with a 1942 ordnance stamp (mismatched period parts, though) and a Ruger SP-101. Had to sell the FN-FAL and Para-Ordnance. Had many, many more through my hands at my former jobs (LEO handgun, shotgun, subgun, patrol rifle, and SWAT instructor and departmental armorer for 3 different agencies).


 
Is the SP-101 chambered in the new .327 Federal magnum round?  What's your opinion on it if it is?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2011)

I was playing with the idea of going for a license for the purpose of target shooting, but it's not high on my "to do" list.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Technically. your dads guns?


 Yeah, they're registered to him or my step mom, but they were purchased for me and for all intents and purposes are mine.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

I will be getting a memebership at a local shooting range, soon. This is necessary because I don't quite own a plot of land large enough to practice without disturbing other people. I love shooting targets.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I love shooting targets.


It is fun, isn't it?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It is fun, isn't it?


 
I like it when I have my own land, and I can set up random objects to shoot at. I will have my own plot of land, again, someday.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 16, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> 1. Auto-Loader
> 2.Bolt action
> 3.Lever action
> 4.Muzzle loader
> ...


 5 plus explosives.(Pyromania is awesome :V)


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Is the SP-101 chambered in the new .327 Federal magnum round?  What's your opinion on it if it is?


 
Nope, it's a 5-shot .357. The specs on the .327 look impressive, but I haven't had my hands on one. The rubber grips on the SP start to bite the palm of my hand after a while.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *I've always wanted one of these:* http://www.historical-firearms.co.uk/acatalog/DX1090.jpg
> 
> In fact, when I get my firearms certificate (instead of shotgun-only cert.) I'll see about ordering one. :3


 
I had one of those a long time ago.  I'd like to find another one, someday.




MaverickCowboy said:


> I noticed that about ALL smith's, the very light trigger, *snap at the ready when cocked*.


 
My Highway Patrolman had a most excellent single-action trigger, just like that.  Fantastic...




greg-the-fox said:


> I don't need a gun, *I'm content with the size of my penis*.


 
Hey, my penis is huge, and I still own guns.




Sauvignon said:


> 2. *I like bolt actions.* Simple, precise, efficient. No need to fight a war and spray bullets everywhere, but I still could if I wanted to.


 
My fave gunshop had a Remington Rolling Block in 7x57 Mauser, most likely one of those Remington sold to Mexico, originally.  Wanted it, but couldn't afford the $800 price tag.




Lobar said:


> *Is the SP-101 chambered in the new .327 Federal magnum round?*  What's your opinion on it if it is?


 
Here you go:  http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-SP101-327.htm




KatmanDu said:


> *Nope*, it's a 5-shot .357. The specs on the .327 look impressive, but I haven't had my hands on one. The rubber grips on the SP start to bite the palm of my hand after a while.


 
Read the above article...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 17, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> 1. Auto-Loader
> 2.Bolt action
> 3.Lever action
> 4.Muzzle loader
> ...


 If you don't mind, I took the liberty of rewording some of the options.
If one's not planning on getting a gun, it doesn't necessarily mean one hates guns.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't need a gun, I'm content with the size of my penis.


Walther PPK might be a good match for you.
Scratch that, if you're really hung_ that_ low, go for the RG-23


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2011)

shoot me wiht your guns tom


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2011)

I own a ruger 10/22 for target shooting. It's a nice gun and ammo is cheap.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I own *a ruger 10/22* for target shooting. It's a nice gun and ammo is cheap.


 
It's kinda funny... given all the guns I've owned, I've never owned one of these.  Though I used to own a Ruger Mark II (now replaced in my "arsenal" by a Colt Woodsman).


----------



## Tao (Jan 18, 2011)

I owned some sort of BB gun before we sold it at a yard sale. I've also had a Remington 870 shotgun before but I sold it as well.


----------



## Trance (Jan 18, 2011)

I own two .22 Ruger's that I just have fun with at ranges sometimes.  A rifle and a pistol  Those and a compound bow, but that's not a firearm.  
You know what's fun?  Kalashnikov's.  Automatic guns in general are a blast.  <<pun unintended)


----------



## Skittle (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like:
A twelve-gauge double-barreled Remington with a walnut stock, cobalt blue  steel, and a hair trigger.

If you get the reference than cookies for you! It would only be for show and never have any ammunition in the house, ever.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got a Ruger .22 semiautomatic pistol, like this. I used to go target shooting and plinking with it, but haven't been to the range in years. I keep meaning to get back into shooting again. I'd like to take my late stepdad's Colt .45 Gold Cup and see how it shoots. My mom said she'd will it to me, which is probably the only way I'll get one, I can't see myself spending $1000+ for a pistol.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2011)

S&W 686 5" barrel, .357 in da chamber. Come gangsta *****, I got all the moon clips.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> S&W 686 5" barrel, .357 in da chamber. Come gangsta *****, *I got all the moon clips*.


 
I prefer speedloaders, myself...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a nerf gun. :V


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2011)

skittle said:


> I would like:
> A twelve-gauge double-barreled Remington with a walnut stock, cobalt blue  steel, and a hair trigger.
> 
> If you get the reference than cookies for you! It would only be for show and never have any ammunition in the house, ever.


 
Shop smart, shop S-Mart?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a nerf gun. :V


 I have plenty of nerf guns including the full auto belt fed one.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have plenty of nerf guns including the full auto belt fed one.


 
I am very jeaous.


----------



## Martlie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not in the armed forces or anything, and I'm a girl, but my dad's a hunter, so I've had guns of my own for as long as I can remember. I sleep with a rifle under my bed and a pistol in the night stand. Not including the guns in the locker.
I hunt as well.
Guns don't kill people, stupid people do 
And hunting is just population control, aye? ;D


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have plenty of nerf guns including the full auto belt fed one.


 
I am getting that one for AC. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am getting that one for AC. :V


 If you don't record a video of you mowing down people with it in a fursuit I will be so disappointed in you.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 21, 2011)

Guns I own: 

 Handguns - High-Point C9 9mm, Stoeger Cougar 9mm, Springfield Armory XDm .45ACP, Ruger Blackhawk .357, and I'm saving up for a Smith & Wesson 500.

 Shotguns - 1967 H&R Break-Open 12GA and a Stoeger Double-Barrel "coach gun" 12GA.

 Rifles - Winchester M70 243WIN and a Mosin Nagant 91/30 7.62 x 54R with all the accessories.

 Muzzle-loader - Beneath the fly of my pants.


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

I've no gun, but I'd love to get a revolver someday.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I havenÂ´t gotten any att he moment, but once I get my licence (and enough cash) IÂ´ll be getting this.

Beretta 9mm


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not American, so I don't need a gun and/or a knife to step outside of my home.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't carry around a knife because if I did, I'd probably stab someone.

Same thing goes with guns :roll:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm not American, so I don't need a gun and/or a knife to step outside of my home.


 This may be hard to believe but there are other uses for a gun then self defense.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I don't carry around a knife because if I did, I'd probably stab someone.
> 
> Same thing goes with guns :roll:


 
You can't stab people with guns, you idiot. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You can't stab people with guns, you idiot. :V


 Well, you can if it has a bayonet.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm not American, so I don't need a gun and/or a knife to step outside of my home.


 
I happen to be an American, and I don't need a gun and/or knife to step out of my home, either.  But I still own guns and knives... and I keep a fire extinguisher beside my bed (right next to my shotgun), just in case the smoke alarms go off.




Gibby said:


> You can't stab people with guns, you idiot. :V


 
I beg to differ:

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2006/12/22-caliber-knife-gun-slices-shoots/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BXy_8rb6_w


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I happen to be an American, and I don't need a gun and/or knife to step out of my home, either. But I still own guns and knives... and I keep a fire extinguisher beside my bed (right next to my shotgun), just in case the smoke alarms go off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT ONE!!!! Or three...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't own any guns. Most are illegal here except for rifles and shotguns. Besides, I'd never be able to obtain a licence due to having a criminal record.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 21, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Besides, I'd never be able to obtain a licence due to having a criminal record.


 
Stealing Bikes?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Stealing Bikes?



No. What I have a criminal record for will stay my business. However this was three years ago, I served my punishment and learned from it. I did it once, came extremely close to jail and never done it again, I do not wish to spend any part of my life in a jail cell.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> I WANT ONE!!!! Or three...


 
Certainly interesting, but I look at the price, and keep thinking how many nice guns AND how many nice knives I could buy for that amount (I could buy a gun AND a knife for that much).  Still, it would make a handy (surprise) backup, out in the field.  I'd really have to handle one myself, though... for that price, it better be nicely made.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This may be hard to believe but there are other uses for a gun then self defense.



Hunting is a prime example of another use for a gun.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

I am currently in the Army, my weapon is an M4 carbine with ACOG, PEQ-2 and taclight. I don't actually own a firearm outside of the military, but i plan on getting a handgun when i return, because the town outside of base, along with the college i'll be going to in about a year, both are 'dangerous' places i'd rather be prepared for


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 22, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> because the town outside of base, along with the college i'll be going to in about a year, both are 'dangerous' places i'd rather be prepared for


 
Fayettenam?


----------



## The DK (Jan 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You can't stab people with guns, you idiot. :V



Its called a Bayonette Gibbs jeez


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 22, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hunting is a prime example of another use for a gun.



Target shooting, too.

Skeet shooting is very fun.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2011)

I inherited a Mosin-Nagant 1944 Carbine from my grandfather when he died 2 years ago.  It hasn't been fired since WWII but I've had it checked and it's in good condition and ready to fire, which is no surprise.  My grandfather took care of his guns!

Info:
http://www.mosinnagant.net/ussr/russian-m44-carbine.asp



Gibby said:


> You can't stab people with guns, you idiot. :V


You can with the gun I have.  

In truth, I like the fact that it has a bayonet more than the fact that I can shoot it.  Historical weapons rock.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't see the point of having one. Seriously the majority of people who own guns don't have a legitamate safety concern that they'd need it for...


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 22, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I don't see the point of having one. Seriously the majority of people who own guns don't have a legitamate safety concern that they'd need it for...


 
As surprised as you might be by this, but I've never bought a gun specifically because I thought I needed it for security reasons.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I honestly don't see the need for the last selection in the poll.

"I hate guns".

Considering, because "!@#$^&%FURRIES." This thread will turn worse that it already is.

ON topic people, post only if you're of the interest. This isn't a debate section for the anti-gun crowd or foriegners telling us how gung ho fucking American we are. It's pretty old and beaten to death. Shut up and stay in your lane.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 22, 2011)

Poll choices do suck.

I used to own a Mossberg 5500MkII shotgun, which I used for clays, skeet, trap etc way back when I could AFFORD those kinds of things.  I haven't used it for at least 5 years, though, and I don't think it's wise for me to own a firearm anymore, so I've pretty much just given it to my mother and brother, whichever one wants it.  Also had a Marlin .22 semiauto rifle, with heavy barrel and scope (for target shooting), which has since passed in ownership to my brother (who was always a better shot than me, anyway).


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 22, 2011)

I do allot of target shooting and own quite a few guns, any thing from a .22 to a 45.70! Only girl I know around here with a gun that big *wink wink*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't own a gun, but I used to do skeet shooting with my grandfather. Try hitting those things with slugs, it does not work.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I don't own a gun, but I used to do skeet shooting with my grandfather. Try hitting those things with slugs, it does not work.


 
LOL

My brother once tried to use a .22 rifle to shoot certain sporting clays (the "rabbit" namely, which is a clay disc sent rolling down a course at fairly high speed, to simulate a running rabbit).  The "rangemaster" or whatever got pissed though and threatened to confiscate the rifle if my brother didn't stop.  He stopped.  But not before nailing 5 rabbit-clays.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 22, 2011)

I have shot clays before though never with a slug, that would be hard!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam-E Jo said:


> I have shot clays before though never with a slug, that would be hard!



I bet there's a group of really talented shooters that do that.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be getting back into USPSA and IPSC matches when I get out of the Army, though technically I don't count as a gun owner at the moment. I keep my firearms back home to avoid the hassle of registering them on post and being an owner living in the barracks. I'll have my SAW for a year though (technically not mine but w/e).


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> LOL
> 
> My brother once tried to use a .22 rifle to shoot certain sporting clays (the "rabbit" namely, which is a clay disc sent rolling down a course at fairly high speed, to simulate a running rabbit).  The "rangemaster" or whatever got pissed though and threatened to confiscate the rifle if my brother didn't stop.  He stopped.  But not before nailing 5 rabbit-clays.


Pffthaha. Your brother sounds cool x3



Sam-E Jo said:


> I have shot clays before though never with a slug, that would be hard!


 Yeah, at least with buck or birdshot it's challenging enough, but slugs? ughhh


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 22, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I'll have my SAW for a year though (technically not mine but w/e).


 
You have a SAW? 0.0 

PICS PLEASE!


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I currently don't own a camera seeing as I hate having my picture taken. I'll see what I can scrounge up though.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 22, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I currently don't own a camera seeing as I hate having my picture taken. I'll see what I can scrounge up though.


 
Ooh. 

But yeah, I <3 belt-fed machine guns, they are badass despite their weight. You must feel very protected out there carrying one of those beauties xD


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

Well this deployment I'm going on we're more on a train and assist role, so I won't be leaving the wire all that often this time. But yeah, I love it too. It's my baby <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2011)

The DK said:


> Its called a Bayonette Gibbs jeez


 
The bayonet isn't a gun, though. Most of them are just as good in-hand anyway.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The bayonet isn't a gun, though. Most of them are just as good in-hand anyway.



actually, pretty much none of it are "guns" that's a term to generalize them in a terrible way

there are pistols, rifles, shotguns, light medium and heavy machine guns etc.


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

I dun have any pics (regrettably), but i have a muzzle loader, a .22 bolt-action, and a 20 gauge shot-gun.  I don't have anything all that impressive, but me and my dad's friends all hunt together the standard procedure for gifts is ammo (in a normal case) or a new gun (if it's a really special occasion), so what I have is from that.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I bet there's a group of really talented shooters that do that.


 
Check out videos of Tom Knapp sometime... he's an amazing shotgunner, and I believe he uses slugs for some of his shots (not all of them, obviously)... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5uHt4AwYb4


Was duracoating a Marlin .22 for someone today (serious rust removal on this one), realized I had leftover paint from a helmet I did in Bengal Tiger Stripe, and thought... why not see what the SP101 would look like done up like that?

This will probably elicit a "for god's sake, whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?" reaction:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Target shooting, too.
> 
> Skeet shooting is very fun.


 
And let's not forget good ol' fashioned tin can plinking.




Fenrari said:


> *I don't see the point of having one.* Seriously the majority of people who own guns don't have a legitamate safety concern that they'd need it for...



Well, for one, guns are of mechanical and historical interest.  As an example:

http://www.vintagepistols.com/1907/index.html

I own one of these, made late in 1909... over 100 years old, modular (no screws) construction, ergonomic design, and the only pistol Savage ever made.




KazukiFerret said:


> As surprised as you might be by this, but *I've never bought a gun specifically because I thought I needed it for security reasons*.


 
Same here, though it's nice they can be used for that purpose.




Commiecomrade said:


> I bet there's a group of really talented shooters that do that.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy1_iZ5c7wg&feature=related




KatmanDu said:


> Was duracoating a Marlin .22 for someone today (serious rust removal on this one), realized I had leftover paint from a helmet I did in Bengal Tiger Stripe, and thought... why not see what the SP101 would look like done up like that?
> 
> *This will probably elicit a "for god's sake, whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?" reaction:*


 
At least you didn't do this:  http://www.riflegear.com/blogimages/KittyRifle.jpg


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> At least you didn't do this:  http://www.riflegear.com/blogimages/KittyRifle.jpg


 
So sweet and at the same time so deadly. I love irony.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I have seen some crazy shooters out there. I am pretty good but I don't think I could hit any thing moving with a slug. I did hit a ground hog that was running with my 20g shot gun once, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2011)

I saw an offer for surplus Mosin Nagant 91/30 in good condition for $200 each. Tempting, but I have no license.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Batman didn't need a gun, and it's about time we all followed his example.

HAIL THE DARK KNIGHT


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam-E Jo said:


> Yeah I have seen some crazy shooters out there. I am pretty good *but I don't think I could hit any thing* moving with a slug. I did hit a ground hog that was running with my 20g shot gun once, it was pretty cool.


 
My best shot was with my Crosman Powerline 1200... fly on a rusty tin can, draw and fire from the hip, hole in can replaces fly on can.




~secret~ said:


> Batman didn't need a gun, *and it's about time we all followed his example*.
> 
> HAIL THE DARK KNIGHT


 
I certainly can approve of this... I wouldn't mind being filthy rich, and being able to afford all those neat toys.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I saw an offer for surplus Mosin Nagant 91/30 in good condition for $200 each. Tempting, but I have no license.


 
Depending on where you live, that might actually be a high price.  Comparison-shop first.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2011)

KatmanDu said:


> Was duracoating a Marlin .22 for someone today (serious rust removal on this one), realized I had leftover paint from a helmet I did in Bengal Tiger Stripe, and thought... why not see what the SP101 would look like done up like that?
> 
> This will probably elicit a "for god's sake, whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?" reaction:


 
Oy.  At least the stripes go all the way around the barrel, so they never "break" the pattern, which I guess is kinda neat (they do, right?).

edit: shit, I double posted.  Sorry about that.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 23, 2011)

All the way around the cylinder, yes.

Really, this was more of a test of the duracoat on stainless steel after sandblasting with aluminum oxide... Just using 600 grit sandpaper, the duracoat didn't adhere very well. If I decide I don't like it or it doesn't stick, I'll just blast it clean again.

Although maybe I should draw it out of a fanny pack for maximum effect...


----------



## net-cat (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't have any at this time.

Partly because it's not high on my list of things to spend money on. (New exhaust manifold for the truck comes first.)

Partly because Maryland makes it annoying and needlessly difficult to get one.

In a couple of months when I move to Virginia, though, we'll see.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Guns are illegal here =[


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2011)

net-cat said:


> I don't have any at this time.
> 
> Partly because it's not high on my list of things to spend money on. (New exhaust manifold for the truck comes first.)
> 
> ...



It's not difficult in MD to get a rifle. You just fill out some paperwork and bam, you walk home with it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not difficult in MD to get a rifle. You just fill out some paperwork and bam, you walk home with it.


 
In California, to buy any gun, you have to first get a safety certification ( http://www.ag.ca.gov/firearms/hscinfo.php )... without it, you can't buy a gun at all.  Once that's done (and you're $25 poorer), pick out your gun, then be ready to fill out ATF Form 4473 and to give your thumbprint (and another $25), along with your ID.  Then comes the ten day wait.  After the ten days, you can return to the gunshop you "purchased" your gun from, sign some more paperwork, pay for it, THEN you can take it home.  Oh, and don't forget the gunlock/gunsafe to secure it with... can't take the gun home till you've spent the $8 to $800 or more for that.

Not to mention, if you're buying new, you can only buy one every thirty days.

Any questions, go here:  http://www.wikihow.com/Buy-Firearms-in-California


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> In California, to buy any gun, you have to first get a safety certification ( http://www.ag.ca.gov/firearms/hscinfo.php )... without it, you can't buy a gun at all.  Once that's done (and you're $25 poorer), pick out your gun, then be ready to fill out ATF Form 4473 and to give your thumbprint (and another $25), along with your ID.  Then comes the ten day wait.  After the ten days, you can return to the gunshop you "purchased" your gun from, sign some more paperwork, pay for it, THEN you can take it home.  Oh, and don't forget the gunlock/gunsafe to secure it with... can't take the gun home till you've spent the $8 to $800 or more for that.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're buying new, you can only buy one every thirty days.
> 
> Any questions, go here:  http://www.wikihow.com/Buy-Firearms-in-California


 
Yeah, I know about California's guns laws, they're ridiculous. And to think that Gangs thrive over there, too, goes to show that gun laws fail.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 24, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> And to think that Gangs thrive over there, too, goes to show that gun laws fail.


 
You can thank Mexico.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't own guns and don't aim to own any although as of christmas break, I have fired one a few times. (My Uncle owns a lot.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, here's a link to a thread with pictures of a gun identical to my own Colt Woodsman (except with a better finish):  http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=363744 ... lots of nice pictures, in fact.


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have guns, because wearing them is illegal unless you're a cop.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2011)

Whoa, turns out I'll be getting a family heirloom soon. A standard Winchester Model 1897 from my grandfather's dad. Has the family name engraved on it. This is _awesome._


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> Whoa, turns out I'll be getting a family heirloom soon. *A standard Winchester Model 1897* from my grandfather's dad. Has the family name engraved on it. This is _awesome._


 
Nice... I had a chance to buy one once for $600, but didn't have the funds at the time.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## net-cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not difficult in MD to get a rifle. You just fill out some paperwork and bam, you walk home with it.


I'd want it to be a handgun of some kind, though.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2011)

net-cat said:


> I'd want it to be a handgun of some kind, though.


 Those are going to be a little annoying to own anywhere in the US. They're a waiting period and they do a more extensive background check.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Those are going to be a little annoying to own anywhere in the US. They're a waiting period and they do a more extensive background check.


 21 to own a handgun, 18 with a shotgun. It's a weird situation >.>


----------



## Kiva19 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have quite a few guns actually. Never can have too many! Here is a list. 

Handguns:

Sig Sauer SP2022 9mm
Springfield Armory Milspec 1911 .45 cal
Glock 22 .40 cal
Ruger LCP .380 Auto

Rifles/Shotguns: 

Mossberg 500 Breacher 12 gauge 
Smith and Wesson M&P15 5.56 NATO (with lots of attachments!) 

That's all for now. 

Also, on a side note. Gun laws vary from state to state..so you have to do your research in order to find out what the requirements and stipulations are when purchasing various types of firearms.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Also, on a side note. Gun laws vary from state to state..so you have to do your research in order to find out what the requirements and stipulations are when purchasing various types of firearms.


 Ah, I thought it was generally just 18 for rifles and shotguns and 21 for handguns, not sure on the rest. Guess I thought it was federal, not state, law. 

Has something to do with the ability to conceal the weapon, I think.


----------



## Kiva19 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure that varies much. Pretty sure it's the same...18 and 21..in most states if not all. I was referring more to the whole waiting period, type of background check, limits on numbers of guns, concealed carry, etc. That changes from state to state..sometimes pretty drastically.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd like to own an AK-47.  I live in a city that is made entirely of 300-yard ranges, so if the geopolitical shit ever hits the fan, I will be ready.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> I'm not sure that varies much. Pretty sure it's the same...18 and 21..in most states if not all. I was referring more to the whole waiting period, type of background check, limits on numbers of guns, concealed carry, etc. That changes from state to state..sometimes pretty drastically.


 Oh yeah, that is true. It's not very long in Georgia, but in Florida they take the background checks and stuff really seriously.


----------



## Kiva19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I don't think too many states don't take it seriously. I just think that some have the motivation to make sure they implement an instant check (such as here in Virginia) while others are content making people wait, sometimes an unreasonable amount of time, to purchase a gun.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Well I don't think too many states don't take it seriously. I just think that some have the motivation to make sure they implement an instant check (such as here in Virginia) while others are content making people wait, sometimes an unreasonable amount of time, to purchase a gun.


 Florida makes you wait. They require a lot more than GA if I'm not mistaken. GA has the instant checks I think.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 26, 2011)

Guns terrify me. I can't stand being near them. Holding guns can and has given me panic attacks.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd own a gun, but at this time I lack the money to afford one, that and California being so restrictive as it is will make it even a bit harder.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> I'm not sure that varies much. Pretty sure it's the same...18 and 21..in most states if not all. I was referring more to the whole waiting period, type of background check, limits on numbers of guns, concealed carry, etc. *That changes from state to state*..sometimes pretty drastically.


 
Here's some helpful information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_law_in_the_United_States

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

http://www.justice.gov/usao/ut/psn/documents/guncard.pdf

http://www.nraila.org/federalfirearms.htm

http://www.justice.gov/usao/ut/psn/documents/guncard.pdf




bozzles said:


> Guns terrify me. I can't stand being near them. *Holding guns can and has given me panic attacks.*


 
I'm curious... do you drive?  Use power tools?  Work around any kind of machinery?  Cross the street on your own?




SilverBehemoth said:


> I'd own a gun, but at this time I lack the money to afford one, that and California being so restrictive as it is *will make it even a bit harder*.


 
And more expensive.  What with $25 for the DROS fee, $25 for the Safety Cert, and anywhere from $8-800 or even more for a (California approved) lock/safe, you could easily end up in the four-figure range before even buying the gun.  Of course, if you don't have kids, you can get away with just the $8-12 lock, rather than the $800-1600 (or more) safe.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'm curious... do you drive?  Use power tools?  Work around any kind of machinery?  Cross the street on your own?


 
Roose, please don't be a douche. Some people are into guns and some people are not, that's just how it is =I


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 26, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Roose, please don't be a douche. Some people are into guns and some people are not, *that's just how it is* =I


 
True, but I'm still curious as to how someone can become so frightened by an inanimate object.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> True, but I'm still curious as to how someone can become so frightened by an inanimate object.


 
True, but you should keep those kinda statements to yourself. (Well, okay, this IS the internet, but yeah, still.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 26, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> True, but you should keep those kinda statements to yourself. (Well, okay, this IS the internet, *but yeah, still*.)


 
Point taken...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> True, but I'm still curious as to how someone can become so frightened by an inanimate object.


 
If he gets panic attacks, he gets panic attacks.  He doesn't need a reason.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If he gets panic attacks, he gets panic attacks.  He doesn't need a reason.


 
True on both accounts, but phobias are, by definition, irrational fears.  



> (*fÅ'bÄ“-É™*)
> n.
> 
> 1.A persistent, abnormal, and irrational fear of a specific thing or situation that compels one to avoid it, despite the awareness and reassurance that it is not dangerous.
> ...



And then we have this little nugget:



> Most individuals with specific phobias have never had anything bad happen to them in the past in relation to the phobia. In a minority of cases, however, some traumatic event occurred that likely led to the phobia.



So, just curious if something happened that caused bozzles' fear/phobia, or whether it "just happened".  Perhaps due to media exposure, rather than a personal trauma.  Recognizing the source could help him/her deal with this phobia, even if they have no personal interest in guns.  I used to be a major arachnophobe... terrified even of _pictures_ of spiders... but I managed to cure myself of that phobia.  No one should have to suffer from such fears.

I'm especially curious due to the strong touch reaction.  And the very fact that bozzles touched a gun, despite the fear.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Roose, please don't be a douche.


 
Asking the leopard to change his spots much?

If Roose wasn't a douche he wouldn't be much of anything at all.

And if Answers.com is the sole source for your info about phobias, Roose, then you need to take your little waterwings and pool noodle and get the fuck out of the pool so that the rest of us can play some goddamn water polo.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a firearms enthusiast who dreams of filling a small bunker with a collection of pre 2000's arms preferably post 1850's I only appreciate Muzzleloaders and the like as works of art


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Asking the leopard to change his spots much?
> 
> If Roose wasn't a douche he wouldn't be much of anything at all.
> 
> And if Answers.com *is the sole source for your info about phobias*, Roose, then you need to take your little waterwings and pool noodle and get the fuck out of the pool so that the rest of us can play some goddamn water polo.


 
It isn't, it was simply a link that came up... and as I said, I've suffered from a serious phobia towards spiders.  Suffered, as in... past tense.  Been there, done that, in other words.




Allamo Fox said:


> I am a firearms enthusiast who dreams of filling a small bunker with a collection of pre 2000's arms preferably post 1850's I only appreciate Muzzleloaders and the like as works of art


 
Quite a few late 19th, early 20th century arms can be considered works of art, both from a design and embellishment standpoint... but yes, I've seen some pretty impressive muzzleloaders to drool over.


----------



## Ames (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm a knife guy. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I'm a knife guy. :V


 
Enjoy, then:  http://www.dervishknives.com/


----------



## Riavis (Jan 28, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I'm a knife guy. :V



http://www.novaksblog.com/pictures/7_10_07 stumble on sunday 5th part/knife gun.jpg

http://www.indiancowboy.net/blog/wp-content/pkpsleevebarrelworksgoodshot.JPG

Enjoy.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I'm a knife guy. :V


 
So YOU'RE that knifer show-off bastard in every tactical FPS I've ever played.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 28, 2011)

I only have a 22 *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> I only have a 22 *hangs head in shame*


 
Nothing wrong with a .22, they're my favorite kind.  Not as noisy, much cheaper to shoot.


----------



## Dizro (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's see here
Benelli M4 Shotgun (my baby) http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_m4.php
Remington 870 Shogun http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model-870/model-870-express-tactical.aspx
Remington MODEL 700 SPS Buckmasters Edition http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps-buckmaster.aspx
Colt M16A2 combat rifle http://world.guns.ru/assault/usa/m16-m16a1-m16a2-m16a3-e.html
And a 2-tone Sig Sauer P226 pistol. http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=7&productid=61
Yep I got guns alright


----------



## Ames (Jan 29, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Enjoy, then:  http://www.dervishknives.com/


 
I found out about this site a while ago, and I've always wanted one. D:

They're pretty damn expensive. :C


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 29, 2011)

If I ever move to the States, I'm getting a gun, that's for sure. Not because I _want_ one but, you know, over here not just about any jackass can shoot shit up, so I ought to get myself some life insurance.

It's probably tame by US standards but I'd probably go with something like this :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 29, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I found out about this site a while ago, and I've always wanted one. D:
> 
> *They're pretty damn expensive.* :C


 
Hey, as the saying goes, "You get what you pay for."


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 29, 2011)

Dizro said:


> Let's see here
> Benelli M4 Shotgun (my baby) http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_m4.php
> Remington 870 Shogun http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model-870/model-870-express-tactical.aspx
> Remington MODEL 700 SPS Buckmasters Edition http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps-buckmaster.aspx
> ...


 

cool story bro.


----------



## sek-x... (Jan 29, 2011)

had a 9mm ruger p95, a .22 revolver and a .22 rifle but the hand guns have been gone for about 2 years now. i miss my guns  gonna get some more as soon as i can but im thinking about getting a desert eagle just because a hand cannon sounds sweet.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I'll hold off pics to avoid bandwidth rape.
> 
> Semi-Automatics
> [5.56x45mm/.223 Remington]
> ...


 
Dayuum. You got a bunker for all those guns? xD


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

> Dayuum. You got a bunker for all those guns? xD


a medium and small sized Gunsafe.


[video=youtube;360f3mjREqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=360f3mjREqY&[/video]

How do you embed ed a video? "Insert video" just hyperlinks.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

double post.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> a medium and small sized Gunsafe.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;360f3mjREqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=360f3mjREqY&[/video]
> ...


 
Wow, nice shooting. Fully automatic M4? 

Damn, you must be rich or something, having all these guns and whatnot, ammo for those things aren't cheap at all either.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, nice shooting. Fully automatic M4?
> 
> Damn, you must be rich or something, having all these guns and whatnot, ammo for those things aren't cheap at all either.


 

not rich, just been collecting for a very long time.

That one is not fully automatic, i do own an Auto sear that's registered in Florida i bought 8 years ago.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> *way too many guns*


 
WHAT THE HELL

IT'S NOT LIKE YOU CAN SHOOT THEM ALL AT ONCE

DO YOU HAVE A RECRUITMENT SHORTLIST FOR THE ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE OR SOMETHING, OR MAYBE SOME BATTLE DROIDS

[/incredulity]

srsly, overkill dude.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> not rich, just been collecting for a very long time.
> 
> That one is not fully automatic, i do own an Auto sear that's registered in Florida i bought 8 years ago.


 
Oh, lol. 

What I am aiming for is a semi-auto Colt .22lr M4 carbine. Once I get a summer job my dad told me that when I get the money for it, he'll buy it for me  Seems like a really cool gun, I have been seeing it at a few firearms stores and it's tempting x3 

http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=news&mode=view&news_id=85


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> WHAT THE HELL
> 
> IT'S NOT LIKE YOU CAN SHOOT THEM ALL AT ONCE
> 
> ...




SAYS WHO?
I collect :V nothing wring wit that. *COOL FACE*

no zombie apocalypse or anything, just liberal gun banning apocalypse and my assortment of scary guns and magazines and M885 cans.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> srsly, overkill dude.


 
He's a collector, nothing wrong with that at all =I


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Oh, lol.
> 
> What I am aiming for is a semi-auto Colt .22lr M4 carbine. Once I get a summer job my dad told me that when I get the money for it, he'll buy it for me  Seems like a really cool gun, I have been seeing it at a few firearms stores and it's tempting x3
> 
> http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=news&mode=view&news_id=85


 
Its a cool little gun, i dont know how it holds up against a Smith and Wesson 22 , but the Umarex brand is a Air soft Gun maker. i tend to avoid Aircrap since i don't honestly trust them to make a real functioning gun. Thats why i just stick with Ruger 10/22's for plinking instead of some plastic "tacticool" over commercialized plastic reciever.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Its a cool little gun, i dont know how it  holds up against a Smith and Wesson 22



I've heard that the Smith and wesson version is plastic (Or is it the other way around? I dunno) I'll have to look at some reviews/comparisons. 



MaverickCowboy said:


> but the Umarex brand is a Air  soft Gun maker. i tend to avoid Aircrap since i don't honestly trust  them to make a real functioning gun.


 
I've heard that it's a cool gun regardless of the Umarex brand.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 30, 2011)

Umarex makes airguns... some pretty high-end airguns, compared to some of the cheap crap out there:

http://www.umarexusa.com/catalog/Pellet-Pistols,26.htm

Of course, they also make the cheap airsoft stuff, as well as more bargain-priced airguns.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Umarex makes airguns... some pretty high-end airguns, compared to some of the cheap crap out there:
> 
> http://www.umarexusa.com/catalog/Pellet-Pistols,26.htm
> 
> Of course, they also make the cheap airsoft stuff, as well as more bargain-priced airguns.


 

Doesn't make me want to run out and buy their .22 any more than i already do.


By the way, someone SHOULD please change the sampling in the poll. its totally wrong.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm... I have been looking at some reviews. The S&W looks more promising than the Colt/Umarex. $100 cheaper too I've heard.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 30, 2011)

I've shot someone else's S&W 15-.22; and it performed well, few magazine jams that tend to plague large-mag .22's, and accurate. He had some extractor problems, probably factory defect, but S&W repaired it (twice). I think his was an early run gun.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

KatmanDu said:


> I've shot someone else's S&W 15-.22; and it performed well, few magazine jams that tend to plague large-mag .22's, and accurate. He had some extractor problems, probably factory defect, but S&W repaired it (twice). I think his was an early run gun.


 
Yeah. 

But otherwise, I've heard the S&W is more reliable than the Colt/Umarex. Also it has a functioning bolt catch/release, and it costs $100 less.

Yeah, I might go with the S&W now xD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want a semiauto .22 rifle get a ruger 10/22. I heard that colt .22 AR is shit and 10/22s have shitloads of aftermarket parts and conversion kits anyways.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you want a semiauto .22 rifle get a ruger 10/22. I heard that colt .22 AR is shit and 10/22s have shitloads of aftermarket parts and conversion kits anyways.


 
Yeah, I've heard that there's a conversion kit for the ruger 10/22 to look like an M249, lol. 

Yeah, the rugers seem pretty cool, too.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 30, 2011)

For a modern .22 rimfire, I've had my eye on one of these:  http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/firearmDetails.php?ID=6828


----------



## Kiva19 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well here are some pics of the guns I mentioned earlier. The ones I own that is. Enjoy!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Well here are some pics of the guns I mentioned earlier. The ones I own that is. Enjoy!



Jesus, tactilol much?

Anyways, check out this Kel-Tec bullpup dual-mag shotgun. I heard Kel-Tec is generally unreliable but god damn I want this so bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPliHk1sLkw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus, tactilol much?
> 
> Anyways, check out this Kel-Tec bullpup dual-mag shotgun. I heard Kel-Tec is generally unreliable but god damn I want this so bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPliHk1sLkw&feature=player_embedded


 
Still pending ATF approval.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Well here are some pics of the guns I mentioned earlier. The ones I own that is. Enjoy!


 
Nice. I love magpul stuff <3 

But why do you need to have a big ass flashlight on there? xD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/LUGER/lugarwwii.jpg

giff muh 3:


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/LUGER/lugarwwii.jpg
> 
> giff muh 3:


 
Ooooh 0.0 

Must be worth a lot I'm sure.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Ooooh 0.0
> 
> Must be worth a lot I'm sure.


 
Yes indeedy. Still, I'd really love a Luger P-08 for myself. Sadly, no handguns in the UK... I don't plan to stick around, anyway.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/LUGER/lugarwwii.jpg
> 
> *giff muh 3:*


 
This one is more tasteful:

http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/LUGER/lugarmerite500.jpg

This one has the rare grip safety:

http://www.zietemann.de/fotos/luger/luger06.jpg

http://www.zietemann.de/fotos/luger/luger05.jpg

And this is the one I'd take home:

http://www.zietemann.de/fotos/luger/luger04.jpg


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yes indeedy. Still, I'd really love a Luger P-08 for myself. Sadly, no handguns in the UK... I don't plan to stick around, anyway.


 
Ooh, yeah, I wouldn't stick around too long in the UK either lol. Guns are basically banned from there, how do you have any fun, lol xD


----------



## Kiva19 (Jan 31, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Nice. I love magpul stuff <3
> 
> But why do you need to have a big ass flashlight on there? xD



For illuminating dark places? Like inside buildings. That is actually the flashlight from my M4 at the armory. For some reason they decided to issue them to us..so I just put it on my personal weapon. I'll take it off and take it with me when I need it for drill. =P


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus, tactilol much?
> 
> Anyways, check out this Kel-Tec bullpup dual-mag shotgun. I heard Kel-Tec is generally unreliable but god damn I want this so bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPliHk1sLkw&feature=player_embedded


 
Yeah, with Kel Tec I've heard 'The spot welds on the receiver are starting to give.' and considering that 'spot welds' and 'receiver' should never be acquainted, not really a good thing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> Yeah, with Kel Tec I've heard 'The spot welds on the receiver are starting to give.' and considering that 'spot welds' and 'receiver' should never be acquainted, not really a good thing.


 I know, but look at that fucking thing.

LOOK AT IT!

Motherfuckin' space gun bullpup shotgun with dual mag tubes like an Neostead 2000? Yes plz.

If they come out and end up not being a bag of shit I will be all over that.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know, but look at that fucking thing.
> 
> LOOK AT IT!
> 
> ...


 
Spot welds on a receiver is make the gun explode 101 my friend lol. And at a retail price of $500 you'll be getting the 'best' of Kel Tec's proud quality control. I also don't really see any true advantage it has over a conventional shotgun, especially not any that I'm willing to put my face over a spot welded Kel Tec receiver after shelling out $500.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> Spot welds on a receiver is make the gun explode 101 my friend lol. And at a retail price of $500 you'll be getting the 'best' of Kel Tec's proud quality control. I also don't really see any true advantage it has over a conventional shotgun, especially not any that I'm willing to put my face over a spot welded Kel Tec receiver after shelling out $500.


 That's why I said that I'd be all over it if it doesn't turn out as a bag of shit, as in not a horrid accident waiting to blow half my face off. :V


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 1, 2011)

Having no guns, I don't care for them. Don't care if other people have guns too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> This one is more tasteful:
> 
> http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/LUGER/lugarmerite500.jpg
> 
> ...



I absolutely love WW2 gear, especially the German stuff. Not necessarily guns, but I'd love to have one of these and one of these hanging up somewhere.I'd love to wear something like this someday as well. Germans have good taste. I'd love to have one of these beautiful machines parked outside my house, too.

On terms of guns, though:

http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/handguns/germany/hg68/1287734278.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Mauser_C96_M1916_Red_4.JPG
http://www.deactivated-guns.co.uk/images/uploads/mp40_newspec/mp40_nspec_11.jpg
And of course, who could forget this _demon_ of a gun?

All great weapons in my opinion... Classic, stylish, of good taste and they all did what they said on the tin, none of that tacticool bullcrap. They're man's guns. 

Also, the British SA80 family... when the L85A1 was first created it was one of the worst assault rifles in the world... It was handed over to Heckler and Koch (I mean the gunsmith, not the furry. :V) it was handed back as one of the _best_ assault rifles in the world... The touch of the German hand, 'eh?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus, tactilol much?
> 
> Anyways, check out this Kel-Tec bullpup dual-mag shotgun. I heard Kel-Tec is generally unreliable but god damn I want this so bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPliHk1sLkw&feature=player_embedded


 
There's a South African company called Truvelo that put out a double-mag bullpup shotgun way back in 2001, but it's not approved for import yet.  It's called the Neostead 2000.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> There's a South African company called Truvelo that put out a double-mag bullpup shotgun way back in 2001, but it's not approved for import yet.  It's called the Neostead 2000.


 Yeah, I hear Kel-Tec made that to cash in on people who want an NS2000 since they can't be imported yet.

Honestly though I like the look of that Kel Tec better than an NS2000.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

Did the H&K G11 go out of production at one point? Or is it just not being used enough due to its production price? I can't remember where I heard this exactly...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Did the H&K G11 go out of production at one point? Or is it just not being used enough due to its production price? I can't remember where I heard this exactly...


 It was a prototype that never went into production. They were experimenting with caseless ammunition.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was a prototype that never went into production. They were experimenting with caseless ammunition.


 
Ah, I see. Still check this out. If you read the comparision. It's a pretty efficient weapon, if you ask me. The caseless ammunition is also quite an invention.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Ah, I see. Still check this out. If you read the comparision. It's a pretty efficient weapon, if you ask me. The caseless ammunition is also quite an invention.


 Correct me if I'm wrong (and I probably am), but I assume it didn't go anywhere because it would be expensive as shit to mass produce and equip soldiers with. It was probably more of a "proof of concept" thing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (and I probably am), but I assume it didn't go anywhere because it would be expensive as shit to mass produce and equip soldiers with. It was probably more of a "proof of concept" thing.



Weren't US troops supposed to have their M16/AR/M4 variants and whatnot replaced with the SCAR family? The current assault rifles are starting to fall behind, so I hear. I take it that it's something to do with the economic crisis and struggling to fund the military. Didn't they have trouble replacing the MP5 with the MP7 for the same reason? (I'm unsure about this last bit)

The US seem pretty behind it seems. (Don't ask me about UK, I haven't looked into it. )


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Weren't US troops supposed to have their M16/AR/M4 variants and whatnot replaced with the SCAR family? The current assault rifles are starting to fall behind, so I hear. I take it that it's something to do with the economic crisis and struggling to fund the military. Didn't they have trouble replacing the MP5 with the MP7 for the same reason? (I'm unsure about this last bit)
> 
> The US seem pretty behind it seems. (Don't ask me about UK, I haven't looked into it. )


 I heard they were supposed to replace the AR15 family rifles, but I don't know if it was with SCARs or not. I hope it's with SCARs because I love those rifles.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope it's with SCARs because I love those rifles.


 
I hear they're nice guns. I already know they're heavily customisable (making them into compact weapons or even marksmen rifles with giant C-mags) and they're much more reliable in environmental conditions compared to the current guns. The cocking handle is also in a convienient place. :3


----------



## black tiger (Feb 1, 2011)

Own a couple 12,10,20,410 ga shot guns several rifles and a few hand guns my gave would be my .357 magnum I have quite a collection of guns


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I heard they were supposed to replace the AR15 family rifles, but I don't know if it was with SCARs or not. I hope it's with SCARs because I love those rifles.


I Heard a while back that they where going to start issueing troops deployed in Iraq the FAMAS but if they actually did it or not i never heard


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2011)

black tiger said:


> Own a couple 12,10,20,410 ga shot guns several rifles and a few hand guns my gave would be my .357 magnum I have quite a collection of guns



I currently own a .410 lever-action. It's sooo sexy. When I move somewhere handgun-legal, I'd see about getting myself a Ruger Redhawk, with a wooden finish. (I hate chrome guns >_<)



> I Heard a while back that they where going to start issueing troops  deployed in Iraq the FAMAS but if they actually did it or not i never  heard



I think they did it for a short while, just to see how it worked out. Isn't that a French gun?


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I think they did it for a short while, just to see how it worked out. Isn't that a French gun?



Yeah the SAS use it. One of the fastest rates of fire in the world


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> Yeah the SAS use it. One of the fastest rates of fire in the world


 Not really. From what I read it's RPM is about 1000. An M4 is 950, and a minigun is like 6000.

Also I've never heard anything about Famas being issued to US troops in Iraq.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really. From what I read it's RPM is about 1000. An M4 is 950, and a minigun is like 6000.


 Miniguns really don't count on this lol. among Assault Rifles I should have put


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> Miniguns really don't count on this lol. among Assault Rifles I should have put


 It's not really significantly higher than some assault rifles. Most seem to fire between 600-1000 RPM.

Fire rate doesn't even matter on assault rifles anyways.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not really significantly higher than some assault rifles. Most seem to fire between 600-1000 RPM.
> 
> Fire rate doesn't even matter on assault rifles anyways.


 Whole heartedly agreed on that. reliability and Accuracy are much more important. Id rather be able to put that shot in same area with ever trigger pull then be able to empty a clip in 1 second


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> Whole heartedly agreed on that. reliability and Accuracy are much more important. Id rather be able to put that shot in same area with ever trigger pull then be able to empty a clip in 1 second


 Also (once again, correct me if I'm wrong which I probably am) rifles are only set to full auto when a soldier is giving suppressing fire. They don't always use them in full auto.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also (once again, correct me if I'm wrong which I probably am) rifles are only set to full auto when a soldier is giving suppressing fire. They don't always use them in full auto.


Yes you are correct but most of the time even then they tend to keep them on Single shot or burst fire to conserve ammo and keep Accuracy as high as they can. it normally falls on the Support Gunner to provide support fire using the M249 SAW


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

I am applying this year to carry a hand gun. Protection, just need it in this city and won't be bad to have something happens and goes out of control. * hate to use this as a reference, but Arizona recently. :| *


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> I am applying this year to carry a hand gun. Protection, just need it in this city and won't be bad to have something happens and goes out of control. * hate to use this as a reference, but Arizona recently. :| *


 you can never be to careful. other people call it being paranoid i call it being prepared. I carry a knife on me where ever i go


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 1, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> you can never be to careful. other people call it being paranoid i call it being prepared. I carry a knife on me where ever i go



 Well of course you got a knife on ya...you're in Detroit. lol


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Well of course you got a knife on ya...you're in Detroit. lol



Were not that bad here actualy ive never had to use it but i look at it this way. its better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Weren't US troops supposed to have their M16/AR/M4 variants and whatnot replaced with the SCAR family? The current assault rifles are starting to fall behind, so I hear. I take it that it's something to do with the economic crisis and struggling to fund the military. Didn't they have trouble replacing the MP5 with the MP7 for the same reason? (I'm unsure about this last bit)
> 
> The US seem pretty behind it seems. (Don't ask me about UK, I haven't looked into it. )



The SCAR family is alright but actually use the same operating principles as the AK47, being a gas operated rotating bolt action. With their primary advantage being their modularity of which they're superior to the AR15, but not by much, AR's are pretty easy to mod. And the MP7 is having trouble finding customers because it uses a weird round that's not stock piled by any military and it's not a very good combat weapon compared to an MP5; it's designed to be used by non-combat MOS troops and occasionally finds a place in the hands of units tasked with VIP protection where its compact size, potential to penetrate body armor and the fact that you're ice picking someone to death with .18" needles doesn't matter because you can afford to dump the like thirty or so rounds into the bastard that it'd take to actually kill him. 

And unlike the 5.7x28mm it cannot be produced by a simple retooling of facilities that already produce 5.56x45mm NATO, further limiting its pool of potential customers.


Remy Tora-oni said:


> Yeah the SAS use it. One of the fastest rates of fire in the world



The SAS do not use the FAMAS. The SAS use the SA-80 assualt rifle and the M4 Carbine and M16 assault rifles and occasionally still use the FN FAL rifles. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really. From what I read it's RPM is about 1000. An M4 is 950, and a minigun is like 6000.
> 
> Also I've never heard anything about Famas being issued to US troops in Iraq.


 
It has only ever been used by US soldiers in cross training with French troops, it has never been deployed in any numbers by the United States Armed forces in any conflict, nor has it ever been considered for such by any branch of Service. A more likely candidate for a US Bullpup issued assault rifle would be the Steyr AUG only because the US Border Patrol uses them, to this date US soldiers have never been issued a Bullpup assault rifle of any make or model in combat.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> The SAS do not use the FAMAS. The SAS use the SA-80 assualt rifle and the M4 Carbine and M16 assault rifles and occasionally still use the FN FAL rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> It has only ever been used by US soldiers in cross training with French troops, it has never been deployed in any numbers by the United States Armed forces in any conflict, nor has it ever been considered for such by any branch of Service. A more likely candidate for a US Bullpup issued assault rifle would be the Steyr AUG only because the US Border Patrol uses them, to this date US soldiers have never been issued a Bullpup assault rifle of any make or model in combat.



My mistake it was the French special forces that use the Famas thank you for correcting me

and in 2009 the Us forces in afghanistan where issued the Famas heres the link to the story Guns & ammo ran on it
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/FAMAS...+bullpup+serves+alongside+U.S....-a0218591342


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 2, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> My mistake it was the French special forces that use the Famas thank you for correcting me
> 
> and in 2009 the Us forces in afghanistan where issued the Famas heres the link to the story Guns & ammo ran on it
> http://www.thefreelibrary.com/FAMAS...+bullpup+serves+alongside+U.S....-a0218591342


 
Umm, I'm not seeing them saying it had been issued, just that US forces at a join ISAF base got to use them, from what I got out of the article it was a US soldier interviewing some French soldiers about their FAMAS's which makes sense, not a lot of press about them in the US but at no point in the article does it say that US soldiers are carrying them into combat, much less that they're being issued in place of M4a1 Carbines or M16a2's and a3's.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> Umm, I'm not seeing them saying it had been issued, just that US forces at a join ISAF base got to use them, from what I got out of the article it was a US soldier interviewing some French soldiers about their FAMAS's which makes sense, not a lot of press about them in the US but at no point in the article does it say that US soldiers are carrying them into combat, much less that they're being issued in place of M4a1 Carbines or M16a2's and a3's.


 
Yeah i noticed that but i read the thing when it came out and remember seeing pics and stuff i dont think it lasted long though idk who really cares X3


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Lobar said:


> There's a South African company called Truvelo that put out a double-mag bullpup shotgun way back in 2001, but it's not approved for import yet.  It's called the Neostead 2000.


 

ATF deemed it a Destructive Device uneligible for import.

My Colt.


----------



## williambrownpaws (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I have:
pump action 12 guage
Dual interchangeable barrel breachloading 22 and .410
bolt action 22
side by side double barrel breach loader 12 guage
antique early 1800s spun wire barrel double barrel shotgun
Glock 9mm
German made Luger pistol


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 6, 2011)

.45 Thompson
12 guage mossenberg shotgun with heat shield (As pictured)
http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx117/lamecool0/guns.jpg

Also own an 8mm mauser with bayonet and a 9mm Luger.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 7, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> .45 Thompson
> 12 guage mossenberg shotgun with heat shield (As pictured)
> http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx117/lamecool0/guns.jpg
> 
> Also own an 8mm mauser with bayonet and a 9mm Luger.


 
That's not a Thompson, it's a Volunteer Arms Thompson/MAT-49 copy I believe this would be the gun you have: http://picturearchive.auctionarms.com/3575184557/9783396/51c44f1f5d0702b152c7b7b1cb4d7025.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> That's not a Thompson, it's a Volunteer Arms Thompson/MAT-49 copy I believe this would be the gun you have: http://picturearchive.auctionarms.com/3575184557/9783396/51c44f1f5d0702b152c7b7b1cb4d7025.jpg


 The pistol grip on that is fucking ugly.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The pistol grip on that is fucking ugly.


 
The whole gun aint exactly a looker lol, neat but pretty hideous.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

well, sadly in australia we cant own anything big so we have a .303 bolt action and my friend owns a .357 revolver, to get an R (restriced (assaullt and high calibre rifles, anti tank weapons, etc)) class liscence here you have to either be a "demonstrator" (of which there is oonly like 5 in QLD) or in the SAS (in which case you are allowed to hold as many concealed weapons upon yourself as you deem necessary (thought I would mention it)) normal ADF soldiers/staff get a pistol liscence and are permitted to utilise most weapons when authorised


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> ATF deemed it a Destructive Device uneligible for import.
> 
> My Colt.


 
I've heard about the real thing looking like an airsoft gun, but man, I wouldn't be able to actually tell the difference in this picture.

How much was it?


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 8, 2011)

since im under-age i cant own fire arms 

but if and when i do own a hand gun im gonna stick with the classics:
The M1911 .45
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/images/D11/11/11750.jpg


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> since im under-age i cant own fire arms
> 
> but *if and when i do own a hand gun im gonna stick with the classics*:
> The M1911 .45
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/images/D11/11/11750.jpg


 
If you really want a classic Colt, go with one of these:

http://www.littlegun.be/arme americaine/colt/colt saa hall ant-02.JPG


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want a classic, go with this.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2011)

Laws here prevent me from owning one :c

I used to have a blank-firing Desert Eagle though. Goddamn that thing was heavy.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I've heard about the real thing looking like an airsoft gun


 
Yeah, my dad has shown firearms enthusiasts/people in the armed forces my airsoft guns and they first thought it was the real-steel thing until he showed them the orange flash-hider. 

Yeah, I don't think those ugly orange flash-hiders work well in distinguishing airsoft from the real thing xD 



Commiecomrade said:


> How much was it?


 
Most M4's cost around $1000.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If you want a classic, go with this.


 
Only make sure it isn't broken.


----------

